

Redis Masterclass: Part One - Configuration - beastmcbeast
http://snmaynard.com/2013/01/14/redis-masterclass-part-one-configuring-redis/

======
foobar2k
The "Overcommit Memory" issue has bitten me in the past on production, we were
running close to the wire on redis memory usage, and Redis' fork that occurs
to perisist your data to disk meant that the kernel killed our main redis
process.

